# Topdressing for Seed



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey Guys,
What do you recommend for topdressing grassseed on a brand new seeded lawn? I'm considering Peat Moss or Compost.
Thanks


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Most ppl use Peat Moss which will also be way easier to spread


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion the best topdress is your own soil. Rake the top 1/4 to 1/2, spread seeds, rake again and then press with a roller. Seed to soil contact is the key.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Example of seed to soil contact.

https://twitter.com/SPRobertLee/status/844692102697009152?s=20

https://twitter.com/GaryCinChicago/status/845051546010337282


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Definitely peat moss over compost. Much easier to spread and easy to tell when it's dried out.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Peat moss works if your lawn is not 16k like mine. I'm seeding, double pass with slit seeder, then light rolling. Penn mulch is the last step then water.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

You really don't have to topdress at all, unless you're unable to keep the seed moist or you have slope/runoff issues. Use a dethatcher or power rake to fluff up the soil, then seed. If you have a roller, roll it. If not, start watering, it will still work out great.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I've found that peat moss worked the best for me. I got lucky when I went to HD to rent a peat moss/compost roller and scored the used roller for a few bucks over the cost of a day's rental. I like the fact that it evenly distributes the peat moss, with less waste and strains out the larger chunks.


----------



## Jon (Apr 1, 2019)

g-man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845051546010337282


This is a great example of the benefits of seed-to-soil contact, I've learned something. I didn't know it was as important as this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I forgot he is a member here, @GaryCinChicago, thanks for the Twitter post.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Peat moss works if your lawn is not 16k like mine. I'm seeding, double pass with slit seeder, then light rolling. Penn mulch is the last step then water.


I habe 12k square feet. I considered using Penn mulch, but heard that it doesn't spread that great in a lot of broadcast spreaders. What was your experience?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Peat moss works if your lawn is not 16k like mine. I'm seeding, double pass with slit seeder, then light rolling. Penn mulch is the last step then water.
> ...


No experience with it yet. I have talked to my local site one guys about it and they never indicated it would not work
through a spreader. It is a larger pellet, maybe the right type of spreader is required.

I would prefer to use peat moss. The cost and labor for a 16k lawn don't make it feasible.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried using an ecolawn compost spreader for spreading peat moss? Reading through this thread, it gave me the idea to ask. I just don't know how it would spread due to it's light consistency and dusty characteristic.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Has anyone tried using an ecolawn compost spreader for spreading peat moss? Reading through this thread, it gave me the idea to ask. I just don't know how it would spread due to it's light consistency and dusty characteristic.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried using an ecolawn compost spreader for spreading peat moss? Reading through this thread, it gave me the idea to ask. I just don't know how it would spread due to it's light consistency and dusty characteristic.


Question answer! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

On that note, has anyone tried using a broadcast spreader for peat moss? I haven't heard of anyone doing this so I'm assuming it doesn't work, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I've found that peat moss worked the best for me. I got lucky when I went to HD to rent a peat moss/compost roller and scored the used roller for a few bucks over the cost of a day's rental. I like the fact that our evenly distributes the peat moss, with less waste and strains out the larger chunks.


^ this. :thumbup: Hmm.. I wonder if my HD will sell theirs. I'll have to ask next time.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that peat moss worked the best for me. I got lucky when I went to HD to rent a peat moss/compost roller and scored a used roller for a few bucks over the cost of a day's rental. I like the fact that it evenly distributes the peat moss, with less waste and strains out the larger chunks.
> ...


Fixed my typos.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> On that note, has anyone tried using a broadcast spreader for peat moss? I haven't heard of anyone doing this so I'm assuming it doesn't work, but I figured I'd ask.


I have with little success.. I found the fastest way to do it was to just move along and toss it out spreading as I throw.. Then come back and rake it out lightly... I did 9,000 sqft this way before running out on my 18,000 sqft reno.. Both parts came up equally well... I did roll it after seeding down..


----------

